# Я хотела, чтобы ты больше не делала ошибок



## cyaxares_died

Как будет правильно?

"Я хотела чтобы ты больше не делала ошибок"
или
"Я хотела чтобы ты больше не сделала ошибок"?


----------



## Maroseika

cyaxares_died said:


> Как будет правильно?
> 
> "Я хотела чтобы ты больше не делала ошибок"
> или
> "Я хотела чтобы ты больше не сделала ошибок"?


----------



## cyanista

"Я хотела*,* чтобы ты больше не делала ошибок" - I did not want you to make any more mistakes.
 


 "Я хотела бы*,* чтобы ты больше не делала ошибок" - I would like you not to make any more mistakes.
 
Что вы имели в виду?

Кстати, русская пунктуация во многом похожа на немецкую. Перед союзами что и чтобы ставится запятая (так же, как перед dass).



Ich wollte, dass du keine Fehler mehr machst.
 


 Ich wünschte, dass du keine Fehler mehr machen würdest.


----------



## Panda Nocta

cyaxares_died said:


> Как будет правильно?
> 
> "Я хотела чтобы ты больше не делала ошибок"
> или
> "Я хотела чтобы ты больше не сделала ошибок"?


Ответ зависит от того, что вы хотите сказать.

Я хотела, чтобы ты больше не делала ошибок (никогда)
Я хотела, чтобы ты больше не сделала ошибок [в том тесте] (но ты их все-таки сделала)


----------



## Saluton

panda nocta said:


> Я хотела, чтобы ты больше не делала ошибок  (никогда)
> Я хотела, чтобы ты больше не сделала ошибок [в том тесте] (но ты их все-таки сделала)


Нет, всё равно со _сделала_ вариант неправильный. Правильно только _делала._


----------



## polysonic

только *делала

сделала  *неправильно


----------



## Panda Nocta

saluton said:


> Нет, всё равно со _сделала_ вариант неправильный. Правильно только _делала._


Если вас не затруднит, подкрепите ваше утверждение цитатой из правил, пожалуйста. Спасибо.

Вариант с заменой "сделала" на "делала" во втором примере мне кажется неправильным. Либо же смещающим акцент с результата на процесс.

"Началась паника. Никто не хотел, чтобы он (_что сделал?_) пострадал, пока находится под охраной американцев", - заявили военнослужащие. (с) newsru.com
"Путин _хотел, чтобы_ Блэр (_что сделал?_) заткнул рот Литвиненко" (с) grani.ru
"Отец был крайне удручен этими событиями и _хотел, чтобы_ потомки (_что сделали?_) _узнали"
"_В Карcе я вращался в среде интеллигентных людей и из-за своих предрассудков не  _хотел, чтобы_ они _узнали_, что я простой ремесленник, и заподозрили, *..."
**"...* Тургенев чувствовал себя импрессарио московского гостя и _хотел, чтобы он не_ ударил в грязь лицом и понравился в кружке « Современника » . *..."
*"Я просто хотел, чтобы он не разгадал меня до конца, тем самым обеспечив некоторую уверенность в неподконтрольности"


----------



## Maroseika

panda nocta said:


> Если вас не затруднит, подкрепите ваше утверждение цитатой из правил, пожалуйста. Спасибо.


Приведенные вами примеры показывают, что правило "Если в главном предложении глагол "хотеть" в прошедшем времени, то в придаточном предложении в качестве сказуемого не употребляется глагол совершенного вида" - неверно. Но такого правила никто и не формулировал.
Большинству почему-то кажется неправильным вариант со "сделала" именно в приведенном примере. Остается разобраться - почему.
Вряд ли стоит искать подходящее правило, потому что, наверное, все дело в контексте. Возможно, например, что несовершенного вида требует множественное число дополнения:
_Я хотел, чтобы ты больше не сделала ошибку. _
Вроде, ничего? Но как-то незаконченно. Фраза явно требует продолжения, что за ошибка такая.
С другой стороны, это именно одна конкретная ошибка, которая, видимо, и обсуждается.
Множественное же число говорит о неопределенном количестве ошибок, то есть об ошибках не конкретных, об ошибках вообще. Думаю, "не сделала больше ошибок" может относится только к нескольким конкретным ошибкам, что возможно лишь в очень специфичном контексте.
Видимо, именно поэтому большинству кажется, что лучше употребить несовершенный вид.


----------



## Q-cumber

> "Я хотела, чтобы ты больше не сделала ошибок."



Я согласен с утверждением, что "сделала" в данном конкретном контексте не годится. Почему так - затрудняюсь объяснить ... я опираюсь на "интуицию, которая с успехом заменяет информацию" (с) _Мих. Мих. Жванецкий_  
1. Наречие "больше" здесь не сочетается с совершенной формой глагола.
2. Множественное число существительного "ошибка" опять же подразумевает использование несовершенного глагола "делать". И наоборот...


Примеры:

Я хотела, чтобы ты не сделала <лучше - *не совершила*> ошибку. 

Я хотела, чтобы ты не сделала ошибки <мн.>.  <плохой стиль>

Я хотела, чтобы ты больше не сделала ошибку.  <плохой стиль>  Тут подойдут "снова", "ещё раз", но не никак не "больше".


----------



## Sonnia

Может быть всё-таки "не совершала ошибок". А то "делала" и "сделала" как-то слух режет. На кальку с английского похоже.


----------



## polysonic

"совершать ошибки" - это очень красиво. и литературно.
но "делать ошибки", по-моему, тоже вполне корректно говорить.

мне кажется, что в сочетании "больше не сделала ошибок" плохо сочетаются "сделала" и "ошибки". Почему-то для "сделала" хочется чего-то конкретного, референтного, например "этой ошибки", а "ошибки" вообще здесь, возможно, не подходят. Но я не знаю, можно ли это объяснение считать верным.


----------



## Panda Nocta

Maroseika
Q-cumber

Как вам вариант "не сделала других ошибок"? В том смысле, что отличных от уже сделанной и известной из контекста?


----------



## Maroseika

Абсолютно нормально. Видимо, потому, что "другие ошибки" конкретнее, чем просто "ошибки". Интересно, что даже такой,  минимальной конкретизации достаточно для того, чтобы совершенный вид выглядел уместно.


----------



## Q-cumber

panda nocta said:


> maroseika
> q-cumber
> 
> Как вам вариант "не сделала других ошибок"? В том смысле, что отличных от уже сделанной и известной из контекста?



Нормально, нет возражений....ещё  можно использовать "наделала".


----------



## Ptak

Может, автор топика вообще имела в виду:
"_Я *бы* хотела, чтобы ты больше не делала ошибок_" ?

cyaxares_died, было бы здорово, если бы вы хоть как-то реагировали на задаваемые вам в ваших же топиках вопросы. Это сильно облегчило бы задачу людям, пытающимся вам помочь.


----------



## Q-cumber

ptak said:


> Может, автор топика вообще имела в виду:
> "_Я *бы* хотела, чтобы ты больше не делала ошибок_" ?



Возможно... в этом случае общий смысл фразы несколько меняется.


----------



## cyanista

ptak said:


> Может, автор топика вообще имела в виду:
> "_Я *бы* хотела, чтобы ты больше не делала ошибок_" ?


См. сообщение 3.


----------



## Q-cumber

cyanista said:


> См. сообщение 3.



Я обратил на это внимание ранее, но внутренне не согласился с красным цветом.   Оба варианта имеют право на существование - всё зависит от контекста.


----------



## Ptak

cyanista said:


> См. сообщение 3.


Да я-то смотрела. А вот автор топика, видимо, нет. По крайней мере, на ваш вопрос она не ответила.


----------

